# What do you eat for breakfast ?



## Girl123 (Jun 28, 2014)

And as snacks


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Eggs, bread and Indian Tea with fake milk. I don't snack much. But, when I do, I eat bananas, grapes and oranges.


----------



## youngmanibs (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey girl123. Breakfast is oatmeal. Snacks are almonds, carrots and hummus. Give those a try and let me know what you think. it's definitely made a difference for me. I wasn't a huge almonds fan but knowing they're going to fill me up and not upset my stomach makes me love them.


----------

